# consider buying a Ford 8N



## schreib (Apr 30, 2021)

Hello Guys, I am considering buying what appears to be a nice Ford 8n, $2,000. My only use for it is to mount a box blade on it to level my 1/2 mile lane. However, I know NOTHING about tractors other than it needs a 3 point hitch to mount a box blade-- it HAS one. 

This is my solution to buying a $7,000 track loader, road grader attachment with front wheels. 

--What do you think about my plan / solution? Good? or there is a better one.
-- If I buy the Ford 8n would you figure it has enough power to drag my road level and start and run well for a few years. Owner says it starts just fine, tires look nearly new.
-- Can you suggest how to specify and find a box blade that might work with this?
thanks!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. A nice 8N for $2000.00 is not a bad deal these days, at least it appears that way according to what folks are asking for them on Tractorhouse, etc.. It would work for you. Just get a box blade that is the same width as the outside width of you rear tires. As far as starting, they run well if you look after them. I have two, a 6 Volt '48 and a '50 with a 12 volt conversion. Both work well, but the 12 volt will run all day all year long without too much trouble


----------



## Cvans (Sep 7, 2008)

You can use one of these between the two lower arms of your 3pt.


https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/countyline-cross-drawbar-category-1-3-4-in-dia



I prefer this type as it's stronger and more versatile. 








Amazon.com: Titan Heavy Duty Category 1 3-Point 2" Receiver Hitch | Quick Hitch Compatible : Automotive


Buy Titan Heavy Duty Category 1 3-Point 2" Receiver Hitch | Quick Hitch Compatible: Receivers - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Remove the ball and slip this into the receiver and your ready to pull that disc.


https://www.amazon.com/CURT-45036-Loaded-Ball-Mount/dp/B001EOV492/ref=psdc_15737261_t3_B0007M308U


----------

